# Western PA'er's luncheon



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, looks like some of us will be meeting with Redtrk on Wednesday. Primanti Bros or does anyone want to meet at Quaker State & Lube, it is in the same place. Both are PA restaurants and that is what I like to introduce to out of staters.

Anyway, post up here to those who are going to make it on Wednesday, I say we try to meet around 11:30 am, does this sound good for everyone?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

Julie,
I been to Quaker State for WINGS. They still have a tractor on top of the building?


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Either place, I'm in! lol!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

If there's food i'll be there weather permitting! It doesn't matter to me which place we go to. Cole slaw and french fries on a hamburg was a bit much for me last time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Julie,
> I been to Quaker State for WINGS. They still have a tractor on top of the building?



Tom which one were you at. the original in Hermitage, PA?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

I only know of one Quaker State and lube. It was 20+ years ago. The story I heard it was a truck repair shop abd a small restaurent and wwere known for their wings. If they have 2 places do both have a cab from a tractor trailer on top of one of the buildings? I think it was between P-burg and Ohio


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

roflmao, ok, Dan let's do Quaker State this time, they do not serve cole slaw on there sammies plus their wings and their sammies are great. Redtrk the address is: 1298 Freedom Road, Cranberry Twp., PA 16066same 

It is in the area as Primanti Bros. Does 11:30 sound good for everyone?

Any Tom, not sure it they still have a big tractor on top, I think so but they do have some great tasting wings.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

That would be in Hermitage, Tom, and I am not sure if they still do, but that is where it all started. Now they are in several states.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> roflmao, ok, Dan let's do Quaker State this time, they do not serve cole slaw on there sammies plus their wings and their sammies are great. Redtrk the address is: 1298 Freedom Road, Cranberry Twp., PA 16066same
> 
> It is in the area as Primanti Bros. Does 11:30 sound good for everyone?
> 
> Any Tom, not sure it they still have a big tractor on top, I think so but they do have some great tasting wings.



Got it and oh I am so familiar with QS&L as we have them here. It might seem kinda weird though not being on my bike! 

As for the original restaurant it was a Quaker State oil change center. When the new owners bought the building to make a restaurant they kept the car theme and used the name with minor changes of course and the rest is history.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup Julie is correct and now they are franchising them out. They all have race cars and motorcycles hanging from ceilings through out. I use to eat lunch at the one you went to. It was one of the locations I traveled to weekly in the tri state area.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

These are the one by me. The first one is my Wednesday bike night hangout. 



Quaker Steak and Lube - 
590 Chamber Drive, Milford, Ohio 

Quaker Steak & Lube
3737 Stone Creek Boulevard, Cincinnati, Ohio

Quaker Steak and Lube
3725 Presidential Drive, Fairborn, Ohio (Dayton)


----------



## cpfan (Jan 16, 2011)

If I recall correctly, QS&L has booth(s) at PNC Park (Pirates home field).

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Count 2 more in. My wife's off this day. Hoo Rah!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL, you were autometically counted in whether she was working or not!

Hey guys seriously let me know if you have any special requests that you want me to bring down. Steve, Walkers is out of the juice you wanted.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Dan, I heard Walkers is in depression for not seeing you for a few weeks.

Definitely need to know everyones requests, sweet, dry etc.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL, Mike is in also, he said no way was I going to Quaker State without him. Dan, I will be sending you my request.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Dan, I heard Walkers is in depression for not seeing you for a few weeks.
> 
> Definitely need to know everyones requests, sweet, dry etc.



Oh Steve you will be getting my request as well.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> Oh Steve you will be getting my request as well.



One for Julie, One for Dan, One for Julie, One for Doug. One for Julie one for....


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> One for Julie, One for Dan, One for Julie, One for Doug. One for Julie one for....



Oh Steve, you count is soooooo acurate.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

How soon you forget about Rick (the whole reason we're getting together).
Rick, pack light as you'll be taking cargo home with you. get your request in. Julie will head off the ATF when you leave the parking lot.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Redtrk, it'll be great to meet you. Another wine maker.

Don't worry we won't make fun of you because you are not a PA'er. I'll see if we can make you an honorable guest


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Redtrk, Don't worry I won't make fun of you because you are not a PA'er. I'll see if we can make you an honorable guest


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

What have I gotten myself into?  Hey i'm sure you'll all be easier on me than my HOG riding friends. 
I'm looking forward to meeting you all as well.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

Rick, Better bring "protection"....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Rick, Better bring "protection"....


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Rick, Better bring "protection"....



I'll have my bodyguard blonde with me. Well not for lunch but on the way home.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Rick, Better bring "protection"....



 I told ya all i'm slow. Yeah I get it!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 16, 2011)

thats 6 and ahalf hours ONE WAY from me !!! Yall so suck LOLOLOL!  we need a meet up for the DelMarVa and lower Pa members


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 16, 2011)

I can head south via 51 or 40 and meet anytime


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe when Julie visits her daughter @ the Air force base in NJ U/we can hook up


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Maybe when Julie visits her daughter @ the Air force base in NJ U/we can hook up



Oh I already have plans on that and I told my daughter that as well. I'll let you know if it happens and when


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 16, 2011)

that wud be nice!! McGuire is only a few hours from me so thats better... (at these gas prices not much LOL) Hubs will actually be at McGuire this spring maybe timeing will click, that wd be fun!


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> that wud be nice!! McGuire is only a few hours from me so thats better... (at these gas prices not much LOL) Hubs will actually be at McGuire this spring maybe timeing will click, that wd be fun!



That would be awesome, so I guess I'll keep everyone posted on what is happeing.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 16, 2011)

Yayayay


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> that wud be nice!! McGuire is only a few hours from me so thats better... (at these gas prices not much LOL) Hubs will actually be at McGuire this spring maybe timeing will click, that wd be fun!



Now if you're talking spring as in warm weather I could probably make this on two wheels.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> Rick, Better bring "protection"....





Don't worry Tom, I usually have this area taken care of. 

Looks like it will be an order of 4 plus me? I'll bring an Elderberry and a Jalepaneo for each of you if thatg is acceptable..Also bring Dan's bottle.

Looking forward to this and Rick, you have no idea what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't that Dueling Banjo's playing in the background?


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> thats 6 and ahalf hours ONE WAY from me !!! Yall so suck LOLOLOL!  we need a meet up for the DelMarVa and lower Pa members



I agree we need to have a meeting! What does everyone else think about this. Let me know when and where and I'm there!!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay since I'm new at this and have no wine finished to trade who likes Italian food that will be there Wednesday for lunch? I make my mom's recipe, (who is Italian) of spaghetti sauce and I can it for later. I have several quarts and can bring some with me. 
So what is the people count up to? It's the best I can do for now!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Rick, really there is no need for that but dang I love spaghetti. As of right now I believe it's going to be Julie, Doug, Steve, myself and waiting to hear from another person from Georges site. Hey what about Al? Al are you coming?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 17, 2011)

Rick, all of us at one time had nothing to bring to the table but their personalities. It will be good to put a face to an avatar. We have a lot of laughs and stories and talk about stuff.

Don't feel bad, this is the beginning of great times to come.


----------



## almargita (Jan 17, 2011)

Dan:

Had to work today & just reading the info about the meeting (Only work about 2-4 days a month, don't want to wear out!!). Baby sat over the weekend with some of the Grand kids so havn't caught up on the luncheon info. I think I will be able to come & meet the rest of yun's as nothing seems to be planned for Wednesday. The wife has something planned, but I'm free....... Looks like everyone brings a bottle to share so I'll do the same. Just give a count on how many attending, don't want to short anyone. I think Julie posted the address, I can enter it in my GPS. Guess about 45-to 1 hr from the Burg??
Looking forward to see everyone........
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 17, 2011)

almargita said:


> Dan:
> 
> Had to work today & just reading the info about the meeting (Only work about 2-4 days a month, don't want to wear out!!). Baby sat over the weekend with some of the Grand kids so havn't caught up on the luncheon info. I think I will be able to come & meet the rest of yun's as nothing seems to be planned for Wednesday. The wife has something planned, but I'm free....... Looks like everyone brings a bottle to share so I'll do the same. Just give a count on how many attending, don't want to short anyone. I think Julie posted the address, I can enter it in my GPS. Guess about 45-to 1 hr from the Burg??
> Looking forward to see everyone........
> Al



With you it looks to be a total of 6 members. Me, Julie, Dan, Rick (guest of honor from Ohio), Steve and yourself. I'll add another Elderberry and Jalepaneo to the order. Hell, maybe I'll make it an even 1/2 case and we can sample one in the parking lot....that will really bring the ATF or at least the PSP....LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats great Al, looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Add one more to the list, Flem (Mike) from the down that way. Brand new wine maker and hopefully will jump on here tonight.


----------



## Julie (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you are going to make it Al and I would say maybe 30 minutes from the burg. Doug has got the total right except Steve's wife and my husband will also be there.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jan 17, 2011)

You all are making me jealous with these regular meetings. I only wish we had something like that up in ol New England. There just aren't that many of us. Maybe as we add more members I will give it a try. I can't even imagine being able to sit and chat about winemaking with so many others in the same room. 

My wife simply cannot get interested in my waxing on about the benefits of cold stabilization....


----------



## Flem (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Weather permitting, I plan on being there. Looking forward to meeting all of you.

Mike (Flem)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Flem said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Weather permitting, I plan on being there. Looking forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> Mike (Flem)



Awesome see you then


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 17, 2011)

Dufresne11 said:


> You all are making me jealous with these regular meetings. I only wish we had something like that up in ol New England. There just aren't that many of us. Maybe as we add more members I will give it a try. I can't even imagine being able to sit and chat about winemaking with so many others in the same room.
> 
> My wife simply cannot get interested in my waxing on about the benefits of cold stabilization....



We still have the chat room, everyone is welcome to chat for faster answers or problems with wine. We sometimes get off the beaten path but it's somewhat a way to meet.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> Glad you are going to make it Al and I would say maybe 30 minutes from the burg. Doug has got the total right except Steve's wife and my husband will also be there.




Olesia said she may actually see about taking the day off to join us also. Forum members if Flem(mike) makes will be 7 total at this point.


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Olesia said she may actually see about taking the day off to join us also. Forum members if Flem(mike) makes will be 7 total at this point.



Cool that would be nice


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> Cool that would be nice


Well, Olesia has the day off, so I'll be heading home before going to Cranberry. We should be there right around 11:30.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello PA! What the heck is all of this black & gold stuff laying around? J/K! 
I will see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Hello PA! What the heck is all of this black & gold stuff laying around? J/K!
> I will see you all tomorrow!



LOL, hope you were not wearing any green.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

HA HA I dare you to wear your colors around there


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> LOL, hope you were not wearing any green.



No chance of that and I left the orange at home too! Good luck this weekend.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to go but I think me and Kat will have to put off another visit until summer and when time allows.
Have fun guys and gals


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a note to Rick, Al and Mike, ensure you bring an empty case or something to take some wine home with you. Don't worry about bringing to lunch but those of us who have been making it for a while will bring some for you to take home.
Kevininpa regrets he could not make it but is sending a case of wine down with me to share with you all. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2011)

Rick, I'll bring an empty case for you since you are not home


----------



## almargita (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll have a full case of assorted bottles that the group may pick from. Everything from Cho Raspberry Port, Synergy II, Apple, Red Mountain Merlot & whatever else I have extras of.
AL


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW! I am overwhelmed! BTW like I said before I did bring some of my homemade sauce to share. I only hope I brought enough.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 18, 2011)

Wine and spaghetti sauce, we can whip up a new dish for the Quaker Steak and Lube.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 19, 2011)

leaving work in 3 hours. Whooo Hoooo


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 19, 2011)

I just dropped the wifey off at her office here. She's sad that she cannot join us today. She'll get over it! 
See you all soon!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 19, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> I just dropped the wifey off at her office here. She's sad that she cannot join us today. She'll get over it!
> See you all soon!




Yeppers, If you're interested in checking out any Brew Stores, I know there is Country Wines in the North Hills on Babcock Blvd and they also have a Sister Store in Greentree, it's South Hills Brewing on Noblestown Road. Neither store opens until 11:00 and they are open until 7:00 pm.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 19, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Yeppers, If you're interested in checking out any Brew Stores, I know there is Country Wines in the North Hills on Babcock Blvd and they also have a Sister Store in Greentree, it's South Hills Brewing on Noblestown Road. Neither store opens until 11:00 and they are open until 7:00 pm.



Thanks and I was at the one just south of here yesterday. I didn't get anything really just kind of checked it out to keep myself busy. Trying to finish up a bid this morning that is due on Friday. From the weather reports I might be emailing it back to my office.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks be to all of you who came out to Q S & L today. Lunch was great as well as the conversation and now being able to put a face on a name. 
The wine trading was a plus and I can't wait to get some of mine finished so I can do the same for the next person as well as each of you. Thank you all for the wine as well as Kevininpa who sent his along. I have a pic to post when I get it downloaded.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers! I can't wait to meet more of you.

Left to right are Flem, Almargita, Runningwolf, Julie, ffemt28, Redtrk,djrockinsteve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2011)

Folks I had a great time talking to you all at lunch and it was nice to meet Rick (Redtrk) and Mike (flem) for the first time who are just getting into wine making. Thanks to Kevininpa for sending down a case of wine to share and to Steve who went out of his way to pick up a boat load of ice wine bottles for Julie and I.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 19, 2011)

It was definately good to get together again and equally as important to meet some new friends from the forum. Always good to put a face with a name. Thanks to KevininPa who so graciously sent down a case of wine even though he was unable to attend. I'm looking forward to the next get together.

Maybe we could do something late March or April after the weather starts to break at our place here. We'll have to work on the logistics of that.

Rick and Mike, welcome to the obsession, it only gets better from here.


----------



## Flem (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks so much for inviting me to the "inner sanctum" of the Western PA'ers.
It's always nice to put faces to avatars. I've decided I don't need to make any wine---I just need to come to these luncheons. I think we should have them every other week. What do you think, Rick? All kidding aside, Thanks to all of you for your donations. It'll give this rookie an idea of what the "home wine maker" is capable of producing. I look forward to the time when I can return the favor.
A special thank-you to Kevininpa for the case you sent down. I look forward to meeting you.
Dan, you SOB, you may have created a monster. hahaha!

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 19, 2011)

We always look forward to getting together and sharing. As mentioned above it's nice to put a face to an avatar and a personality on here.

Again with all the trading going on in the parking lot it looks like some shady deals going on, I mean just look at the stranger on the right of the picture. Where did he come from

KevinPa, sorry you were unable to make it. Maybe next time and what generoscity for sharing a case of wine. Very nice.

Dan and Julie, let's get those bottles filled asap, I'm sure Dougs working on another get together soon if not here.


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a great time, even though I had to rush home and check my avatar, DAN! It is really great to meet some more members from the site. It was great exchanging wines and please don't forget to post up under the Other people's wines thread what you think of the wine you got. 

I'm ready for a meeting back up at the Iron Bridge, scrambled eggs and reisling, hmmmm.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2011)

...Steve not only did I have to carry those 15 cases of bottles you got down into the basement but my new rack also arrived while I was gone!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 19, 2011)

Flem said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks so much for inviting me to the "inner sanctum" of the Western PA'ers.
> It's always nice to put faces to avatars. I've decided I don't need to make any wine---I just need to come to these luncheons. I think we should have them every other week. What do you think, Rick? All kidding aside, Thanks to all of you for your donations. It'll give this rookie an idea of what the "home wine maker" is capable of producing. I look forward to the time when I can return the favor.
> A special thank-you to Kevininpa for the case you sent down. I look forward to meeting you.
> ...



I'm with you brother let's set one up for next month. lol!!!!! 
Vicki walked in tonight and said HOLY $H*T!  I think she likes you all of you too sight unseen.


----------



## almargita (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All:

Just woke after a short nap after returning home. Of course on ariving home the wife & I had to sample some of the wine (hence the nap) We tried a few glasses of Kevin's Blush & it was very good, nice medium sweet wine. It was nice meeting everyone & hope to be able to get together again at the next gathering. Received a great collection of different kinds of wine to sample. Will probably be asking for some recipes of my favorite blends. 
Thanks again eveyone.......
Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2011)

almargita said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just woke after a short nap after returning home. Of course on ariving home the wife & I had to sample some of the wine (hence the nap) We tried a few glasses of Kevin's Blush & it was very good, nice medium sweet wine. It was nice meeting everyone & hope to be able to get together again at the next gathering. Received a great collection of different kinds of wine to sample. *Will probably be asking for some recipes of my favorite blends.*
> Thanks again eveyone.......
> Al


----------



## almargita (Jan 19, 2011)

Aha!!
Thanks for the info Dan, you didn't know I speak & write Chinese....
Al


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 19, 2011)

Dan, what time is the funeral? You know the one for you when Julie see's what you did to her avatar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Dan, what time is the funeral? You know the one for you when Julie see's what you did to her avatar.



I don't know what your talking about!


----------



## KevininPa (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everybody, Hope you had a good time. Sorry i couldn't make it due to work schedule. Hopefully next time. I look forward to meeting everybody and hope you enjoy the wine.

Kevin


----------



## pittspur (Jan 20, 2011)

I blew this one. I just saw this and I missed the lunch (and I could have walked there from work). Glad everyone had a good time. I need to check this forum more often.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 20, 2011)

pittspur said:


> I blew this one. I just saw this and I missed the lunch (and I could have walked there from work). Glad everyone had a good time. I need to check this forum more often.



I'll try to remember and send you a pm next time. We're already workin on next time.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 20, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I'll try to remember and send you a pm next time. We're already workin on next time.



Let me know when? I might be low on beer by then. I crossed two state lines with 7 cases of Yuengling and my wine assortment, but my little Hybrid still got over 42 MPG. 
I think the ATF is still looking for me.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 20, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> I think the ATF is still looking for me.



"Indiana wants me, but I can't go back now" Remember that one or "I Fought the Law, but the Law Won" or the infamous "Bad Boys Theme, Whatcha Gonna Do When They Come For You"

We will.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Let me know when? I might be low on beer by then. I crossed two state lines with 7 cases of Yuengling and my wine assortment, but my little Hybrid still got over 42 MPG.
> I think the ATF is still looking for me.



That pretty lady you're with doesn't happen to be the sheriff's daughter?


----------

